# [email protected]: Hit a personal milestone? Share it here!



## Jet

I saw this at another forum and thought it would be an interesting thing to look back on in a few years and see how far we have come .

If you have passed a personal milestone and want to share it, tell us about it here!

Example:

I have been in 4th place for more than a day, and by the time you have read this, I will probably have broken 15k points!


----------



## magicman

About a day or so ago, I passed the 20,000 point mark. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## calumn

I managed to get the thing working lol
My user account is calumneilson but it isn't on the website yet so I have no idea what im at.


----------



## Bobo

I'm in the top 10!  I'm over 10000!  Yay!


----------



## Jet

15k and 100 WUs!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Getting*

Getting the [email protected] effort going here (including the [email protected] About sticky) with the help of Magicman, Apj101 and all of you guys taking part. The other is that I myself have successfully installed [email protected] on 5 PCs as of yesterday. I am equally proud of breaching the 60WU mark 

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Great on getting it working Calumn!!! Great going others!!!!
I am happy to be on a team with some spirit!!!
I left a team for here. I have over 100,000 points and 940 wu's there.
Great going Jan!!!  And Jet!!!!
Keep on folding!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jet

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/extra_page.php?s=&t=44358

Congrats everyone!!!
I think today will be one of the highest days for a while. We've already met our daily point average and we still have over half of the day left!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yea*

Got my biggest WU as of yet. It's: p1862_Myosin6_PT_US_TIP3P_bbox

and carries * 535  * points. That's a reason to celebrate and a major milestone.

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jet said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/extra_page.php?s=&t=44358
> 
> Congrats everyone!!!
> I think today will be one of the highest days for a while. We've already met our daily point average and we still have over half of the day left!



Good link from there they can get the links on the left side!! Not that I never tried before!!


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Got my biggest WU as of yet. It's: p1862_Myosin6_PT_US_TIP3P_bbox
> 
> and carries * 535  * points. That's a reason to celebrate and a major milestone.
> 
> JAN



Aye, I have gotten my largest today, the p2414 at 600 points. I believe my friend had an error on it and only got 34 points for it in the end, so I'm hoping that that won't happen for me..


----------



## Jet

MAN! We did AMAZING today!!! 6780 points at 9PM, I think we might see 7000 before the day ends


----------



## Saurian

I was in the top 30..then 2 guys pushed me to 31. *cries*


----------



## Jet

Yesterday official points: 7424
Yesterday official Work units: 26


----------



## Scrat

Jet said:


> MAN! We did AMAZING today!!! 6780 points at 9PM, I think we might see 7000 before the day ends



Yep... i've donated almost 2000 points today 

My big acheivement is getting to #14    .... watchout Yeti i'm comming for you!


----------



## Saurian

Damn man....

Time for me to start buying and putting together cheap computers. Pretty soon I'll have 6 or 7 cheap 2Ghz Athlon's running with integrated graphics and 512MB ram each trying to fold my way up. 

That brings up a question I thought of - which is more effective: 2 or 3 lesser computers (P3's or early P4's), or 1 "good" computer like a dual core Intel and the like?


----------



## Jet

Congrats everyone! According to http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
we are now past 1300 and on into flying past all the teams in the 1200s rankings


----------



## Saurian

Awesome!

If only I could get the girlfriend's computer to download WU's and fold fo rme.


----------



## Jet

I am totally amazed. When we upped the average score to just over 4000 points per day on the 20th, I assumed the production would go down to normal at around 3400 or so. However, we have successfully gotten over 4000 points both today and yesterday!!


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Yay, my 2nd CPU just kicked in! and i'm now #30.


----------



## Jet

Another great day of pushing the team average higher!


----------



## jancz3rt

*100 CPUs*

100 CPUs folding for cofo

Date of last work unit	2006-10-25 04:14:04 
Active CPUs within 50 days	100 
Team Id	44358 
Grand Score	266519 (certificate) 
Work Unit Count	1320 (certificate) 
Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)	1260 of 46215

JAN


----------



## apj101

forgot to mention that I am back folding again


----------



## Archangel

apj101 said:


> forgot to mention that I am back folding again









?


anyhow.. when i get home i think ill try to get the console version up and running..   i mean, how bloody hard can it be to set something like that up?


----------



## Jet

We are at an average of 4850 points per day! Only 150 points per day from the next ranking, blue, with 5k+ points per day!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Superpetrik*



Jet said:


> We are at an average of 4850 points per day! Only 150 points per day from the next ranking, blue, with 5k+ points per day!



Superpetrik will have the answer to that  Now folding with 10 CPUs 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

Jet said:


> We are at an average of 4850 points per day! Only 150 points per day from the next ranking, blue, with 5k+ points per day!


Only 18 more points!


----------



## Jet

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&t=44358#44358

We are a Dark Blue team now!!!


----------



## Bobo

btw, we have 100 CPUs folding for us now.


----------



## Saurian

Between us and 700th place there are only ~6 teams putting up 5k points, a total of ~12 teams that are semi competitive with 3k or more points produced. 

then again, there IS ATI Technologies in there too. Eek...look at THOSE stats.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

We have now reached a stunning 60 members with a total of 101 CPUs folding. Now that's a milestone right there! You could not find a person more proud of our progress than me.

JAN


----------



## Rambo

jancz3rt said:


> We have now reached a stunning 60 members with a total of 101 CPUs folding. Now that's a milestone right there! You could not find a person more proud of our progress than me.
> 
> JAN



Oh yeah? Beat this much <------------------------  ------------------------>

Well done guys!


----------



## Jet

17k and 111 WUs


----------



## ETSA

I just started folding, any tips for a newcomer.


----------



## Saurian

If you want the absolute performance, use the console version. I Just like gui'd apps..so I've stuck with the regular version. 

Otherwise, haha I dont' think there is much to do except let your computer do its thing. 

Also, you have a x1900xtx - are you running the gpu folding client and the cpu folding client? Running the x1900 gpu folding client is supposed to be worth like 300-somepoints a day plus what your cpu folds.


----------



## Jet

*YEA!!!!!!

300,000 points for Computer Forum!*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Indeed *



Jet said:


> *YEA!!!!!!
> 
> 300,000 points for Computer Forum!*



That + 111 CPUs folding as of now. I am soo proud  

JAN


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, another 10 CPUs over the last 5 days, looks like the train just keeps gaining steam!  Way to go guys and girls!


----------



## Jet

We are at 1,111th place according to extreme folding


----------



## Grey410

*Weeeeee!*

*I've been folding for 2 days and I'm already at 1936 points!!!!  Yippeeee!     Which by the way is helped by my GPU.  I altered my CPU 1 to 80% from 95% usage and I notice my GPU is tearing threw WU's a lot faster than before.*


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> *I've been folding for 2 days and I'm already at 1936 points!!!!  Yippeeee!     Which by the way is helped by my GPU.  I altered my CPU 1 to 80% from 95% usage and I notice my GPU is tearing threw WU's a lot faster than before.*



Ya, you might pass superpetrik! Now you just need to get all 30000 points it will take to overtake the leaders


----------



## magicman

Grey410 said:


> *I've been folding for 2 days and I'm already at 1936 points!!!!  Yippeeee!     Which by the way is helped by my GPU.  I altered my CPU 1 to 80% from 95% usage and I notice my GPU is tearing threw WU's a lot faster than before.*


Jeez, with people like you on the team, the rest of us folding on one and a bit cpu's don't stand a chance! 

The progress is very impressive, stay tuned to see some very steep lines on the graph updates tomorrow...


----------



## a123

one more question : if i'm participating in the [email protected] program, would i be vulnerable to people stealing personal information from my pc?  how can i be sure that i'm safe?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Load a firewall. but no, you are not any more vulnerable than normal. you are not on the internet all the time when using [email protected] you only have a active internet connection with folding around once every few days.


----------



## magicman

a123 said:


> one more question : if i'm participating in the [email protected] program, would i be vulnerable to people stealing personal information from my pc?  how can i be sure that i'm safe?


There's absolutely nothing to worry about security wise with [email protected], it's perfectly safe. With this forum being so high profile and with so many knowledgable members, this project wouldn't have half the support it does if security were an issue. If that weren't enough, this is taken from [email protected] Wiki:


> The [email protected] client and distributed computing service is no less safe than other programs that you can download from the internet and run on your computer. Because security of the FAH client is very important to the Pande Group, they have designed the FAH to be as secure as feasible through encrypted downloads/uploads, file checksums, etc. FAH should not reduce the security of your computer.


So basically, you're good to go. 

Edit: That is of course, so long as your pc is adequately protected at the moment. If it isn't, they you may find personal information going astray through no fault of [email protected]


----------



## Jet

YA! By the end of today, we will be in in 1099th or better place!


----------



## Grey410

*1st?*



Jet said:


> YA! By the end of today, we will be in in 1099th or better place!



*How long/ how many more members do we need until we are in 1st place?   I'm tempted to start having people I know with computers start [email protected] for the team as well.*


----------



## Bobo

Grey410 said:


> *How long/ how many more members do we need until we are in 1st place?   I'm tempted to start having people I know with computers start [email protected] for the team as well.*


We'd need about 500 more computers to move up to even the top 100.


----------



## apj101

Grey410 said:


> *How long/ how many more members do we need until we are in 1st place?   I'm tempted to start having people I know with computers start [email protected] for the team as well.*



yeah the top team earn twice as many points in 1 day as we have since we started.


----------



## Grey410

*It's on NOW*



apj101 said:


> yeah the top team earn twice as many points in 1 day as we have since we started.



*Then I guess it's time we got 500 more computers and stomped the top team.  Consider me on it.  *


----------



## Jet

LOL! The top people on the top teams have 800 comptuers running for THEM, let alone their own team..


----------



## Grey410

*It's like the opposite of spreading a disease.  Spread the cure!*



Jet said:


> LOL! The top people on the top teams have 800 comptuers running for THEM, let alone their own team..



*How many ppl do you know?  I know a few.  I'm sure everyone does.  It's not a hard pitch to say hey do you run a msnger service?  Well hey check this out:  Run [email protected]  Leave your computer on without the monitor it only costs an average of 30 cents per day.  I mean I'm in the Navy.  I don't know nearly everyone in it but posting this at work is doable.  There are 352,000 plus ppl in the Navy.  I think this is something worth doing that takes like ZERO effort.  So I'm going to start campaigning for it  and I encourage you all to do the same.  Parents, Grandparents, computer illiterate friends, just go set it up and explain they're helping to solve diseases.  Who doesn't want to do that?  *


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Grey410 said:


> *How long/ how many more members do we need until we are in 1st place?   I'm tempted to start having people I know with computers start [email protected] for the team as well.*



It won't happen!  I left a team where I had over 100,000 points by myself! We can only try to make the top 200 or so.

And believe me that would be one hell of a feat!!!

If you don't believe me this is the link to my old folding! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=My_Catt_Maxx_DWE


----------



## Jet

Lol, if he gets the Navy on our forum....


----------



## apj101

> Leave your computer on without the monitor it only costs an average of 30 cents per day


whey less than that


----------



## Bobo

Where did that come from?

BTW, we are in the top 1100 now.


----------



## Grey410

MyCattMaxx said:


> It won't happen!  I left a team where I had over 100,000 points by myself! We can only try to make the top 200 or so.
> 
> And believe me that would be one hell of a feat!!!
> 
> If you don't believe me this is the link to my old folding! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=My_Catt_Maxx_DWE



*I choose to believe nothing is impossible.  Back in the day whe  Quake was out that game was IT.  I bet you never thought you'd see a game like Fear and a computer to run it.  You might have said it wouldn't happen.  But it happened.  It may not happen but why not give it a try?    I prefer to AIM high and not top 200 high.  *


----------



## Bobo

If I can pull some strings and get my schools computers folding for our team, that's another 100-150 CPUs.  I'm still working on that tho....


----------



## Grey410

*Yeah baby*



Bobo said:


> If I can pull some strings and get my schools computers folding for our team, that's another 100-150 CPUs.  I'm still working on that tho....



*I would approach the administrator AND the principal with a plan to implement it showing the total cost (thats if the computer dont run 24/7 already) and the bandwidth estimate.  Showing how it would be a minimal impact but be for a good cause.   *


----------



## Bobo

No, the computers do run 24/7.  I just don't know how this would work.  I most certainly do not want to install a different instance of [email protected] on each computer.  But if I install it on the server, how would that work?  

And what do you mean by the bandwidth estimate?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Let's get real!!! I can go back but rather be here!!I was at http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=My_Catt_Maxx_DWE  But still can go back!!!


----------



## Bobo

What the heck are you talking about?  Either be here or there.  If you'd rather be here, then stay.  I don't understand what your problem is.  ???


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jet said:


> Lol, if he gets the Navy on our forum....



Another reason to leave!!!


----------



## Bobo

Dude...would you care to explain why you are getting mad over what appears to me to be nothing at all?

And if you are leaving, why are you making such a big deal out of it?  Attention?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I am mad because you all seem to see it as a point race!!!!


----------



## Bobo

and what is wrong with that?  I would like to know what the problem is with a little friendly competition, and aspiring to help a good cause as much as possible.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

No Problem~!~~  I left my old group over that!!! I guess I will go back since it seems to be the same here ... I have over 100k points there.


----------



## Bobo

So if there's no problem, then why are you making such a big deal out of it?

And you contradict yourself.  You say that you are leaving because it is a "points race", yet you are leaving us for them, because you have more points.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Bobo said:


> So if there's no problem, then why are you making such a big deal out of it?
> 
> And you contradict yourself.  You say that you are leaving because it is a "points race", yet you are leaving us for them, because you have more points.



No comment  I am out of here !!  No one here liked me anyway! And I have been here fror awhile! And it has nothing to do with points!


----------



## Jet

This is how it is:

The people at [email protected] were smart. They knew that if they just said to donate your extra clock cycles, there would be the people doing it out of trying to help the world. However, they also realized if they made it a competition, that more people would get others into it because it is human nature to be competitive. While I enjoy [email protected] because I know that it is helping solve real world issues that are present today, I also enjoy the competition side of things. It makes me want to get more people folding, and I enjoy seeing them progressing in the rankings and getting involved. They in turn get more people to do it, etc. So far, it has been a great source of fun and enjoyment competitively and research wise.

EDIT:



MyCattMaxx said:


> No comment  I am out of here !!  No one here liked me anyway! And I have been here fror awhile! And it has nothing to do with points!



I am sad to see you go. While we at Computer Forums will lose some points because of you leaving, at least other teams will gain. It all goes to the same place. Just keep folding!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Keep on [email protected]!!!!  BoBo made me go back home!


----------



## Grey410

*[email protected] Rawks!*

*Weeeeeee!!! 4353 Points in 4 days!!! I'm sorry for not [email protected] sooner.  I'm very glad to be a part of this team.  Hope you all had or are having a great weekend!       *

*P.S. I finally started my P4 today so that makes 9 cores online and cranking!*


----------



## jancz3rt

*hehe*



Grey410 said:


> *Weeeeeee!!! 4353 Points in 4 days!!! I'm sorry for not [email protected] sooner.  I'm very glad to be a part of this team.  Hope you all had or are having a great weekend!       *
> 
> *P.S. I finally started my P4 today so that makes 9 cores online and cranking!*



All I can say is one thing, SWEET!

JAN


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Keep on FOLDING!!! We will kick some ASS!!!!!


----------



## Bobo

Yay!  I just jumped up 2 spots to #6....over 17,000 points now.


----------



## Jet

20k!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*



Jet said:


> 20k!



16.5K 

JAN


----------



## Grey410

*[email protected] Pwns!*

*Knock knock Omega here I come.  I just enlisted 2 more [email protected] CPU's today.  With more to come =).  Superpetrik I got my eye on you with your 14 CPU's  .

So 8600 points in 7 days.  Not bad eh?  I have had a lot of fun doing this thanks for being so helpful everyone!  *


----------



## computermaineack

lol...i have my eyes set on thealmightyone....i'm 30 points behind him.

For the past few days, I've been doing ~150-pointer amber cores on this computer, but the one downstairs is working on a gromacs core that should be done in a few days...so I should get a jump in the ranks soon.


----------



## Grey410

*Supertrik is the [email protected] Kathy Lee *

*Lol Superpetrik is forcing me to turn up my recruiting efforts as now I'm up to 13 CPU's running [email protected]  He's running 14 CPU's, wow man little sweat shop running over there .  Thanks for setting a high standard though and keep on folding!  *


----------



## Jet

I haven't been folding very well the past week 
Oh well, soon to change


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

I just noticed we had a record yesterday! We have folded:

*8,932* points

That's a new COFO record.

BTW Nice job everyone. Grey410, great recruiting  Much appreciated. I think superpetrik won't let it slide easily though 

JAN


----------



## DCIScouts

And I would just like to add that we now have 125 active CPUs, great work everybody!!!  That's about triple what it was 2 or 3 months ago!  No wonder we're shooting up the ranks...

EDIT: I just also noticed that we should break into the top 1000 here in the next day or two, keep it up!   Top 500 currently around early to mid February, definitely doable!


----------



## Scrat

Waahoo... just made #10. sorry Ckfordy 

Good job Grey...looks like you'll be overtaking me in no time.


----------



## Grey410

*Race to the top.*

*Thanks Scrat.  I'm hoping to have increased out put as the extra 4 CPU's I just recruited bang some WU's out here in the next couple days.  I've got about 10 more prospective CPU's it's just getting them to not be lazy and set it up  *


----------



## a123

YAY i'm on the list ! haha


----------



## Grey410

*Superpetrik is the MAN.*

*Doh! I finally get 14 CPU's cranking and Superpetrik adds 1 more for 15.   *


----------



## Jet

We really need to pick it up!! Two days with low output. And my video card needed signing for, and I was out of town, so have to wait until tomorrow . Late is better than never, though


----------



## Bobo

The weekend is always low, that's normal.


----------



## Jet

not _that_ low...


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> not _that_ low...



Yeh check out the post I made in the discussion thread. It was caused by them moving servers and the stats not being updated.

JAN


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Yeh check out the post I made in the discussion thread. It was caused by them moving servers and the stats not being updated.
> 
> JAN



oh...ok
I see now.


----------



## Bobo

hmmm yea....idk


----------



## tweaker

20.141 points - 99WU's

100 sooooooon


----------



## Grey410

*Top 10 !*

*I made it into the Top 10 YAY!  Until Scrat drops a 500 pointer on me    Keep on Folding!*


----------



## Scrat

Grey410 said:


> *I made it into the Top 10 YAY!  Until Scrat drops a 500 pointer on me    Keep on Folding!*



Your in luck Grey410, i've only had one rig folding 24/7 this past week... and only had 3 other doin about 4hr a day 

BTW...i have got two 500 pointers almost finished


----------



## ceewi1

I think this is the first time yet - we have a *threat*
Come on guys, let's get our daily average back above 7000.


----------



## Scrat

ceewi1 said:


> I think this is the first time yet - we have a *threat*
> Come on guys, let's get our daily average back above 7000.



LOL.... did you see their projected overtake date.....  3.4years


----------



## ceewi1

Scrat said:


> LOL.... did you see their projected overtake date.....  3.4years


Yeah, but it's still a first, and means our daily average is dropping!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*



ceewi1 said:


> Yeah, but it's still a first, and means our daily average is dropping!



I can see that almost all other teams are facing the same problem as we are regarding the daily production rates. Just have a look at the number one team and you see exactly the same pattern, following the same drop at the same time. There is a different reason behind it (them moving servers being one of them).

Have a look at this and compare it to OUR team: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=33

Our team: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
JAN


----------



## magicman

I agree with Jan. With all the new recruits we've accumulated recently, I think if anything our production has gone up. Hopefully the graph updates tomorrow will shed some light on where we stand production wise. With the csv file it's not hard to make up a graph of total team points, and just measure the gradient from week to week.


----------



## Scrat

i've also noticed that just recently the scoring for each unit has changed on the Project Summary page. Previously it seemed that the higher the Project number the higher the score.... now its all over the place.

Checkout #2605 its worth 1760 points


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> I can see that almost all other teams are facing the same problem as we are regarding the daily production rates. Just have a look at the number one team and you see exactly the same pattern, following the same drop at the same time. There is a different reason behind it (them moving servers being one of them).
> 
> Have a look at this and compare it to OUR team: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=33
> 
> Our team: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
> JAN



It's interesting how similar they are, even with the huge points difference 



			
				Scrat said:
			
		

> i've also noticed that just recently the scoring for each unit has changed on the Project Summary page. Previously it seemed that the higher the Project number the higher the score.... now its all over the place.
> 
> Checkout #2605 its worth 1760 points



They are probably giving big bonuses to using the SMP Client that was just released. I believe it requires 4 logical or physical cores.


----------



## Jet

Yea! I should be up to 25,000 by the time you read this  the site hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Jet

Our team is scheduled to break 800th place before this day is out


----------



## jancz3rt

*niice*



Jet said:


> Our team is scheduled to break 800th place before this day is out



Superb  We are gonna be special 

JAN


----------



## Grey410

*Whoooo Hooo*

I'm number 3 on the chart now!      Oh wow I never thought I'd get there let alone so fast.  I've really had a blast doing this with all you guys.  It's a lot of fun and I want to thank everyone for thier help!  I'm very glad I found Computer Forum.  I'm eve on track to be #1 around Feb!!!!  Wow.  The new individual ranks are cool.  I've given all my friends links who are helping me [email protected] and now when they call me they're like "Did you see?  We went up a spot today!"  So that's cool that they enjoy helping and are keeping up with it.

Thanks again,

Heath


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> I'm number 3 on the chart now!      Oh wow I never thought I'd get there let alone so fast.  I've really had a blast doing this with all you guys.  It's a lot of fun and I want to thank everyone for thier help!  I'm very glad I found Computer Forum.  I'm eve on track to be #1 around Feb!!!!  Wow.  The new individual ranks are cool.  I've given all my friends links who are helping me [email protected] and now when they call me they're like "Did you see?  We went up a spot today!"  So that's cool that they enjoy helping and are keeping up with it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Heath



It will take longer than that to catch up to superpetrik, I think...right now you are behind him in ppw according to fahstats.com


----------



## Jet

*Congratulations to:*

Jiffyman (2,500 points)
TeramorphCZ (2,500 points)
tweak1978 (25,000 points)
spacedude89 (1,000 points)
thealmightyone (5,000 points)
Unauthorized_User (5,000 points)
Jet (25,000 points)

Superpetrik for taking 1st place!
Grey410 for taking 3rd place!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*



Jet said:


> *Congratulations to:*
> 
> Jiffyman (2,500 points)
> TeramorphCZ (2,500 points)
> tweak1978 (25,000 points)
> spacedude89 (1,000 points)
> thealmightyone (5,000 points)
> Unauthorized_User (5,000 points)
> Jet (25,000 points)
> 
> Superpetrik for taking 1st place!
> Grey410 for taking 3rd place!



Congrats Indeed. Gee, I need to speed up folding. All my PCs are stuck crunching huge WUs. Just wait for my comeback 

JAN


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Congrats Indeed. Gee, I need to speed up folding. All my PCs are stuck crunching huge WUs. Just wait for my comeback
> 
> JAN



I'm waiting...and waiting  What, 3 600 pointers? or those aggravating 396 pointers that take 110 hours for me to complete... I am so glad I have my X1900 AIW that cranks out 330 points every 16.1 hours


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*



Jet said:


> I'm waiting...and waiting  What, 3 600 pointers? or those aggravating 396 pointers that take 110 hours for me to complete... I am so glad I have my X1900 AIW that cranks out 330 points every 16.1 hours



Unfortunately, they are the ones that you get 396 points for and take ages and ages to complete. Now not all my PCs are top of the range so you could imagine it taking a long time. Don't worry Jet, sooner or later, I am gonna get my X1950 Pro 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

Yay!  100WUs!


----------



## Jet

*Congratulations to (from Extreme Overclocking):

superpetrik: 40,000
ceewi1: 40,000
Jet: 30,000
jancz3rt: 20,000
4W4K3: 20,000
*

*Congratulations to (from fahstats.com):

spacedude89: 2,500 points
liquidshadow: 1,000 points
Jimmy: 1,000 points
Kobaj: 1,000 points


Overtakes in past 7 days (among top 25):

superpetrik: 1st (+1






)
Grey410: 3rd (+1





)
Jancz3rt: 9th (+1





)
computermaineack: 21st (+3





)
Unauthorized_User: 25th (+1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*

(Will be updated every Saturday. Not a promise, but a possible plan)


----------



## Geoff

Tell [email protected] to make their GPU client compatible with the G80, because I would become #1 in a few days


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];514549 said:
			
		

> Tell [email protected] to make their GPU client compatible with the G80, because I would become #1 in a few days



Hmm...I would say in a few _months_ to the top 5, and then you probably wouldn't produce more than Grey or superpetrik, so you would take my future spot in third  However, [email protected] isn't planning on making an Nvidia client in the future, due to issues with Nvidia's drivers that Nvidia doesn't take the time to change.


----------



## Verve

_I'll_ hit a milestone when I get my second work unit done, it takes forever!


----------



## DCIScouts

Woohoo!  50 WUs and within 25 points of 10,000 total points!  Hopefully the second 10,000 doesn't take as long as the first...


----------



## Jet

Congratulations to *Grey410*, our first Dark Red contributor!! This represents more than 1,200 points per day from one donator!


----------



## Grey410

*Cool!*



Jet said:


> Congratulations to *Grey410*, our first Dark Red contributor!! This represents more than 1,200 points per day from one donator!



Wow Uber sweet.  Thanks Jet!    It's also not just me but my "team within a team" So thank about oh 7 people too.


----------



## DCIScouts

Grey410 said:


> Wow Uber sweet.  Thanks Jet!    It's also not just me but my "team within a team" So thank about oh 7 people too.



That's great!  I've only recruiting my parent's computer, partially without them really approving it, but they went along with it anyway...


----------



## Jet

*Congratulations to (from Extreme Overclocking):

superpetrik: 50,000
Grey410: 40,000
Marzeth: 20,000
dciscouts: 10,000
*

*Congratulations to (from fahstats.com):

superpetrik: 50,000
dciscouts: 10,000
Emperor_nero: 2,500

Overtakes in past 7 days (among top 25):

Grey410: 2nd (+1






)
Jet: 5th (+1





)
Lord_of_the_Ming: 12st (+1





)
computermaineack: 21th (+2





)
thealmightyone: 23rd (+4





)

*


----------



## Grey410

Less than 1000 points from 60,000 and being #1     well atm =P Too bad 3 of my cpu's are now going to be in the mail for 3-4 days DOH!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



Grey410 said:


> Less than 1000 points from 60,000 and being #1     well atm =P Too bad 3 of my cpu's are now going to be in the mail for 3-4 days DOH!



Why is that? Are you moving? Anyway, many thanx for your efforts Grey410. Much appreciated.

JAN


----------



## Grey410

jancz3rt said:


> Why is that? Are you moving? Anyway, many thanx for your efforts Grey410. Much appreciated.
> 
> JAN



You're welcome everyone and thanks to all you guys and girls who help as well!  No I'm not moving .. yet...but even when I move it will be in the same city and I will still [email protected]  I had 2 Clients running on my friends computer but it was his bday build and he gets it on the 28th so it will be running again soon.  The other Client was on my old CPU which I gave away but who also will get it on the 28th and should be back up again.  

My X1900XT Fan seems to be failing or not cooling as well which I'm wondering if it's due to being 100% on the GPU for [email protected] for so long.  I'm ordereing an Accelero X2 so hope that fixes it until I can see what the R600 has to offer otherwise I'm gonna get an 8800GTX.  But the X1900XT would just go [email protected] in another system!


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> My X1900XT Fan seems to be failing or not cooling as well which I'm wondering if it's due to being 100% on the GPU for [email protected] for so long.  I'm ordereing an Accelero X2 so hope that fixes it until I can see what the R600 has to offer otherwise I'm gonna get an 8800GTX.  But the X1900XT would just go [email protected] in another system!



A great choice on a cooler..I've even thought of upgrading my cooler to it. 

The X19xx series puts out quite a bit of points per day, that each one will significantly increase our team's ppd. _Just running my X1900 AIW gives me nearly *3500 points per week*....enough to put anyone on track to be in the top 4 [email protected] producers on our team!_

EDIT: I don't have the most WUs anymore.. . Just a few EUEs with your X1900?


----------



## Jet

*Congratulations to (from Extreme Overclocking):

superpetrik: 60,000
Jet: 40,000
*

*Congratulations to (from fahstats.com):

Grey410: 50,000
Bobo: 25,000
spacedude89: 5,000
Blue: 5,000
Jiffyman: 5,000
Jimmy: 2,500
drunkbum222: 1,000
Lax: 1,000

Overtakes in past 7 days (among top 25):

Jet: 4th (+1





)
4W4K3: 10th (+1





)
thealmightyone: 21st (+1





)

*


----------



## Grey410

Jet said:


> Just a few EUEs with your X1900?



I haven't noticed any actually.  It usually just goes 1-100 then starts again. BOMP # 1 for the moment!  By 85 points no less!  WHOO HOOO.  Personal goal acheived!  Go CF [email protected] Team 44358!


----------



## Jet

Personal goal achieved: 3rd place . And all that is thanks to my awesome X1900 AIW! I believe it is time to update the milestones list...


----------



## Grey410

Personal goal achieved: 1st Place.  I've also just recruited another E6400 to [email protected] as of last night.  More to come.  CF [email protected] PWNS!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*



Grey410 said:


> Personal goal achieved: 1st Place.  I've also just recruited another E6400 to [email protected] as of last night.  More to come.  CF [email protected] PWNS!



You are great Grey! All of us making up our team ARE  Greaaaat work. I feel so good having helped formed such a team. We are moving up like killer bees!

P.S.: I am about to hit my 100th WU.

JAN


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> Personal goal achieved: 1st Place.  I've also just recruited another E6400 to [email protected] as of last night.  More to come.  CF [email protected] PWNS!



Grey, you probably don't have any Core 2 Duo computers running Linux, correct? 

http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-SMP.html


----------



## Grey410

Jet said:


> Grey, you probably don't have any Core 2 Duo computers running Linux, correct?
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-SMP.html



Nope none running Linux.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yay*

Broke the 100 WU line! Congrats to myself and the entire team. We need to pick it up and soon we will be way higher up!

JAN


----------



## Jet

I think jancz3rt, Lord_of_the_Ming, and Marzeth should have a race to 40,000 points


----------



## Bobo

[offtopic]Jet, did you use your moderatorial powers to get a moving avatar, or is that reinstated?[/offtopic]

In 2 weeks I'll have 2 PCs folding full time, but for right now, I have 2 half time PCs.    I'm trying to get more.....but it's not coming along quickly.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I'm up for a race!


----------



## Jet

That's 50k for me .


----------



## Jet

*Congratulations to (from Extreme Overclocking):

Grey410: 70,000
superpetrik: 70,000
Jet: 50,000
Yeti: 40,000
computermaineack: 10,000
apj101: 10,000
*

*Congratulations to (from fahstats.com):

Jet: 50,000
Marzeth: 25,000
Lord_Of_The_Ming: 25,000
apj101: 10,000
computermaineack: 10,000
Jeff: 5,000
Jimmy: 2,500
Kobaj: 2,500
nat1192: 2,500
Ku-sama: 1,000

Overtakes in past 7 days (among top 25):

Kazoon: 14th (+2





)
computermaineack: 19th (+1





)
spacedude89: 21st (+1





)
MyCattMaxx: 21st (+1





)

*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

We just passed *900,000* points! Congrats to us all and as we say, "KEEP FOLDING!"

Here's the proof: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/tcert.php?u=44358&pts=902081

JAN


----------



## Jet

*I can't wait until 1,000,000!  It shouldn't be long, folks!*


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Finally finished my first packet!!!  Yeah!! I'll soon be ranked!!


----------



## Jet

A big thank you to all the people who are starting folding!!! A few of you are:
OfftheStern
RationalThinking
CopperKid
Sacrinyellow5
jess_i_74
Andrew_David_Esquivel

It is you that help our team speed up the ranks, in addition to the other 25+ members that are faithfully folding!!! 

Under *75,000 points* left before we reach 
One Million Points!!!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Thanks for the Thanks.  I'm hoping to have another 2 computer folding by the end of this weekend!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

100,000 Points!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aviation_man

I think it's about time we revise this thread and keep the folding spirit alive!  

I just started, so I'm at 4359 points with 15 WU's 

Our team stats haven't been looking so good


----------



## G25r8cer

Just joined the team and started folding. Im off to work in a minute so i'll leave it running.


----------



## aviation_man

g25racer said:


> Just joined the team and started folding. Im off to work in a minute so i'll leave it running.



Awesome! I'm glad people are starting to fold! 

I started two clients up to do twice the work. Gotta love those quads 

Anyone else hit a milestone??


----------



## ScOuT

Just hit 700,000

My Corsair PSU should be here this week...that means my daughter's computer will be running a 9600GSO


----------



## aviation_man

ScOuT said:


> Just hit 700,000
> 
> My Corsair PSU should be here this week...that means my daughter's computer will be running a 9600GSO



Does that make like every computer in your house a [email protected] computer? + a lot for you. lol


----------



## ScOuT

My main rig I Fold with my GTX 260 and an SMP client wide open. It can only Fold about 10 hours a day or so. When it runs I pull about 10,000 PPD. I have been getting bad work units lately and have had a few crashes. I looked at the work unit data in [email protected] forums and tons of people have the same issues with the same work units. 

My daughter's computer is a Dell XPS 400 with a Pentium 840 CPU W/2 processing cores @ 3.2 GHz. It Folds a normal CPU client an pulls about 2,000 PPD. When I get the Corsair 450w and put the 9600GSO in there...I want all my clients combined to pull over 15,000 PPD.

Now I just have to give my wife and daughter a class and show them how to maintain it while I am gone.


----------



## aviation_man

*I just want to thank our top 20 producers as for right now who made it on the list so far:*
Buzz1927
ScOuT
Cudenver
mep916
Joshua
Brain
w4rl0ck7
Kobaj
Scrinyellow5
nat1192
jancz3rt
superpetrik
dciscouts
Camarilla
Hyper_Kagome
g25racer
Bliepo
BaconCF
Praetor

Keep it up guys!!!!
Right now the CF points on a 24hr average is 18,000. Lets see if we can hit at least 25,000  

_
I want to thank ScOuT for being a faithful and enthusiastic folder.. And congrats to you on making 750,000points!_ :good:
(and for all the other folders that always make the top 20 list!)
Congrats to BaconCF for making 70,000!!! :good:
*I also want to thank g25racer for joining our team  
*


Here's our team summary: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
Let's keep this going strong!
*
If you have any folding questions, or if you are interested in folding, please don't hesitate to ask! 
Please direct questions to this thread:* 
http://www.computerforum.com/62246-folding-home-cf-official-discussion-thread.html



It doesn't take that much time/effort to start folding, it's very easy. We have a few members that here that will be more than happy to help you get started. 
*
And if you want to share a milestone, I encourage you to do so here on this thread *


----------



## ScOuT

I want to get some sort of Folding marathon going to raise awareness of the cause and the team. It would only be about a week or so long. I have a real good idea of how I want to set it up. There are some other forums that do it also.

I sent ian and apj101 a PM to get their thoughts on it.

I got some freebies that I will raffle off for all that complete at least one work unit.

I'll keep everybody updated as I get the details worked out


----------



## aviation_man

ScOuT said:


> I want to get some sort of Folding marathon going to raise awareness of the cause and the team. It would only be about a week or so long. I have a real good idea of how I want to set it up. There are some other forums that do it also.
> 
> I sent ian and apj101 a PM to get their thoughts on it.
> 
> I got some freebies that I will raffle off for all that complete at least one work unit.
> 
> I'll keep everybody updated as I get the details worked out



Awesome idea! Thanks


----------



## aviation_man

Common guys! Lets make it to 20,000 for out 24hr Average. Who's with me?


----------



## Damorian

I ran 11 (old) computers and xboxs (tried gamecubes, they had some issues) with this for a few months a little over a year ago.  Got over 250 wu and almost 40k points... Then the electric bill got too high    ... but still, recycling old computers for this purpose looked really good on a college application for volunteer work.  I'm still in the top 10% of contributors (not really hard, but again, looks good on a volunteer application).  Good luck, and happy folding.


----------



## ScOuT

I have 2 weeks vacation coming up starting Friday...I am looking to pull about 9,000 points per day!

I remember a time when the team daily average was just under 30,000. There were many more people that ran clients.


----------



## aviation_man

Damorian said:


> I ran 11 (old) computers and xboxs (tried gamecubes, they had some issues) with this for a few months a little over a year ago.  Got over 250 wu and almost 40k points... Then the electric bill got too high    ... but still, recycling old computers for this purpose looked really good on a college application for volunteer work.  I'm still in the top 10% of contributors (not really hard, but again, looks good on a volunteer application).  Good luck, and happy folding.



Wow. That's great! Are you still folding?



ScOuT said:


> I have 2 weeks vacation coming up starting Friday...I am looking to pull about 9,000 points per day!
> 
> I remember a time when the team daily average was just under 30,000. There were many more people that ran clients.



:good:

Goodness - 30,000? I guess people lost interest  

I'm only running two clients at the moment, I would run my old Pentium 4 unit, but I'd have to talk to my dad, since I'm not the one paying for my bill, and he does get a little ticked off for me leaving my computer on a night


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Wow, I'm surprised to see myself on the top twenty chart. I don't have F&H on my own personal computer, but I do still have it on my parents computer back at home (I forgot to take it off when I moved.) It's running at 40%. Every now and then when I remember to do so I turn my PS3 on to fold for awhile. I think I'm going to go do that now. It'd be amazing to finally have all this work find some sort of cure toward cancer or something.


----------



## G25r8cer

Thanks for the thanks aviation

Once I get a dedicated GPU I shall fold a whole lot more


----------



## aviation_man

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to see myself on the top twenty chart. I don't have F&H on my own personal computer, but I do still have it on my parents computer back at home (I forgot to take it off when I moved.) It's running at 40%. Every now and then when I remember to do so I turn my PS3 on to fold for awhile. I think I'm going to go do that now. It'd be amazing to finally have all this work find some sort of cure toward cancer or something.



Awesome  Any little bit helps! 

If you look on their website, we have solved cures for a few things.



g25racer said:


> Thanks for the thanks aviation
> 
> Once I get a dedicated GPU I shall fold a whole lot more



You're welcome! That's good to know! Now all I need is a new GPU so I can fold faster.. lol I have onboard :\ I might start folding on my P4 soon


----------



## G25r8cer

aviation_man said:


> Awesome
> You're welcome! That's good to know! Now all I need is a new GPU so I can fold faster.. lol I have onboard :\ I might start folding on my P4 soon



Yeah I have onboard too, Ati 4200


----------



## aviation_man

g25racer said:


> Yeah I have onboard too, Ati 4200



lol, I have the 3200


----------



## G25r8cer

Does it fold alright? I have just been using the CPU client


----------



## aviation_man

Yeah it does.  It's a _little_ slower when folding, I'm assuming, compared to a better GPU. I've noticed a _small_ amount of lagging, but not enough to prevent me from doing my everyday tasks. Yours should be perfect.


----------



## bomberboysk

Honestly speaking....onboard gpu's arent meant to be folded on, and the point boost from them isnt all that great.


----------



## aviation_man

How? Any folding is better than no folding at all, am I correct?


----------



## Jet

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to see myself on the top twenty chart. I don't have F&H on my own personal computer, but I do still have it on my parents computer back at home (I forgot to take it off when I moved.) It's running at 40%. Every now and then when I remember to do so I turn my PS3 on to fold for awhile. I think I'm going to go do that now. It'd be amazing to finally have all this work find some sort of cure toward cancer or something.



Right now I'm working on WUs that are working on the flu virus--yes, it's awesome to solve cancer (and it would be a huge accomplishment), but having my computer help solve what I'm dealing with right now is!!!!


----------



## G25r8cer

aviation_man said:


> How? Any folding is better than no folding at all, am I correct?



Agreed 

It's all for a good cause


----------



## Ethan3.14159

D'oh!!! Number 21 on the list! Where's my recognition? 

Seriously, good job guys.


----------



## aviation_man

Ethan3.14159 said:


> D'oh!!! Number 21 on the list! Where's my recognition?
> 
> Seriously, good job guys.



I'm sorry bud here you go: (in bold and italic fonts too..) 

_*Special thanks to Ethan for folding as well!!*  _

Yes, great job guys.. Hopefully the folding contest will bring some motivation!!

Happy folding


----------



## Aastii

I started folding (I started a few months back but as my name as anymous, the default, so it didn't show i don't think  ) with Aastii as my name...and finished my first one yesterday 

85/500 into my second and in the top 200 on the CF group now


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> 85/500 into my second and in the top 200 on the CF group now



Sweet...:good:


----------



## diduknowthat

3 days of folding and I'm number 67 on the list with 14000 points! wohoo


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> Sweet...:good:


 ty 



diduknowthat said:


> 3 days of folding and I'm number 67 on the list with 14000 points! wohoo



nice one  :good:


----------



## ScOuT

*62,000 Points in the last 24 hours!*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## Damorian

aviation_man said:


> Wow. That's great! Are you still folding?



I stopped about a year or so ago, but this reminded me and I'm actually starting back up again lol.


----------



## Jet

ScOuT said:


> *62,000 Points in the last 24 hours!*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358



This is pure insanity--I never would have thought that our point output could nearly double!! We're holding that 50k+ level too!


----------



## ScOuT

800,000 Points


----------



## Aastii

awesome, very nice scout :good:

I just got my mums system set up with the CPU client too (pointless getting GPU too with integrated graphics) so that should help a little too, and also, my name is now purple  Average over 100 ppd. It'd be higher if this stupid GPU client would work, but still, it is going up


----------



## Bodaggit23

I broke the 100 Work Unit mark and the 50,000 point mark.

I started folding October 27th.


----------



## ScOuT

Wow...nice

Your gonna take me down at that rate


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> I broke the 100 Work Unit mark and the 50,000 point mark.



:good:


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Is having more PPD than Mep a personal milestone?


----------



## thermophilis

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

I'm in the top ten


----------



## bomberboysk

I should be hitting #1 ppd here tonightish


----------



## G25r8cer

Just passed 10,000points and in top 20


----------



## ScOuT

Team moved into 322nd place...gonna take down another team today!


----------



## Bodaggit23

200 Work Units. 

Next milestone will be 100,000 points, very soon.


----------



## Bodaggit23

100,000 Work Units since October 27th. :good:

My stats have really fallen since folding the huge work unit in the Linux64 VMPlayer,
but it's about 70% done and will be worth about 25,000 points.


----------



## ScOuT

Congrats!

I am even excited for you guys who can run the monster i7 work units...I can't wait to see how this will effect the team.

My production has fallen off a bit since I went back to work. I try and convince my wife and daughter that the computers need to start as soon as they wake up. That doesn't always happen They forget...like everyday!


----------



## ETSA

I am in the top 100 for CF in about a week, got my laptop crunching now too.

I wish I wasn't to lazy to get the big guns going but the sys tray is fine for me now, keep it running all day no matter what I'm doin.


----------



## Bodaggit23

How much of your CPU is being used?

I ran 4 simple clients before and it was only using half my cpu.
These, with my GPU client was good for about 4000-5000 points per day.

I've just broken 9000 running the Linux64 VMPlayer client and my GPU. 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

It's not that hard to setup either.

The instructions HERE are a little overcomplicated. All you do is download the latest image, download VMPlayer and run it. It's simple really.


----------



## mep916

Yeah, ETSA, read this thread as well. You're missing out on some serious points with that i7. Our team can use it.


----------



## cudenver

ok, not really a milestone but have a something like 90 work units. 
But i have a question about running the other client, is it called the smp.??
Do i run it in linux or what.


----------



## Jet

cudenver said:


> ok, not really a milestone but have a something like 90 work units.
> But i have a question about running the other client, is it called the smp.??
> Do i run it in linux or what.



The SMP client you can run in Windows, or in a Linux VM if you want.


----------



## Bodaggit23

The VM client is for CPU's with 8 cores.

The Core i5 750 does not hyperthread, so simple client and smp are the only options.


----------



## cudenver

ok, great I will set it up next week, when my college goes on thanksgiving break.


----------



## ETSA

One of the articles said you needed 6 GB of RAM to properly use the linux VM player client...

I have managed to get the GPU client going, I have been meaning to get a new cooler got my GPU though, the stock one is to obnoxious...

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=244


----------



## Jet

ETSA said:


> One of the articles said you needed 6 GB of RAM to properly use the linux VM player client...
> 
> I have managed to get the GPU client going, I have been meaning to get a new cooler got my GPU though, the stock one is to obnoxious...
> 
> http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=244



You need 6GB of memory for the huge SMP units, but the normal SMP client is fine on even 1GB of ram! The i5 will still get quite a lot of points from the SMP client.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I just broke 11,000 PPD!!! 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## Jet

Congrats CF!!

We've broken 60,000 points per day!


----------



## Aastii

Jet said:


> Congrats CF!!
> 
> We've broken 60,000 points per day!



woooooo go us 

nice work guys :good:


----------



## ScOuT

900,000 Points


----------



## mep916

Nice one Scout. How's your wife and son doing with the clients? Have they figured it out yet?


----------



## G25r8cer

Just passed 20k points and in top 20 yet


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> Nice one Scout. How's your wife and son doing with the clients? Have they figured it out yet?



Well...my wife is doing good with my rig. I got the GPU client to run at start up...she starts the smp client every time. 

My daughter still forgets to start the CPU and GPU client every time. I can not figure out how to start them with Windows. I have tried for about a week now. Windows XP does not wanna play Folding for me 


The only problem is...my display driver crashes every time in the first ten minutes. My card then runs at reduced speeds...drops my PPD in the 4000 range. If I disable the card in device manager and start it again...it will run for days without crashing wide open at about 8,500 PPD. Now I just gotta teach her how to work the fix


----------



## ScOuT

Congrats on the 3 million mark mep...very nice indeed


----------



## aviation_man

I just reached 7,000


----------



## cudenver

boo, my folding machine is missing a cpu and ram. so no folding until newegg gets me my i7. my ppd is really taking a hit. my mac book gets ?? ppd per day, dam slow, I cant get FahMon to work either. 
dont know if i should mess with the smp client.


----------



## aviation_man

cudenver said:


> boo, my folding machine is missing a cpu and ram. so no folding until newegg gets me my i7. my ppd is really taking a hit. my mac book gets ?? ppd per day, dam slow, I cant get FahMon to work either.
> dont know if i should mess with the smp client.



I'd just try the SMP client if I were you.. At least it's something. It's all I use now, and it hasn't failed me once.


----------



## Bodaggit23

My one month anniversary since I've started folding.

Top 10 on our team, 350,000 points, almost 450 work units.

Thank you Intel.  And thanks to Jet and Mep for the getting
me running the "bigadv" VM client for uber points.

Also thanks to everyone that still folds everyday. :good:

Our team is 313 of 168970...not too shabby for our this little forum.

Lets try to break into the 200th place mark before the end of the year!!!

Anyone can fold!


----------



## Bodaggit23

30,000 PPD!!


----------



## anbo369

you're huge!!!

are you able to run the cpu and the gpu FaH things at the same time?


----------



## Bodaggit23

anbo369 said:


> you're huge!!!
> 
> are you able to run the cpu and the gpu FaH things at the same time?



Yessiree.


----------



## anbo369

sahweet!!!

not that i am actually capable of that at the moment...

currently running:
2.4ghz pentium 4
512mb ram
64mb graphics card (don't ask what it is)
and a kick as blue fan!


----------



## Bodaggit23




----------



## anbo369

congrats!


----------



## anbo369

say i got a build with a Phenom II X2 550 BE and a 512mb ati 4850 with 2gb ram. how many PPD would you estimate me to get? 100/200? (running both gpu and cpu client)

hopefully i will have it before the end of the year


----------



## G25r8cer

anbo369 said:


> say i got a build with a Phenom II X2 550 BE and a 512mb ati 4850 with 2gb ram. how many PPD would you estimate me to get? 100/200? (running both gpu and cpu client)
> 
> hopefully i will have it before the end of the year




Ati cards dont fold that well 

It also depends if your folding the cpu under vmware or not

My 955be only get about 900ppd w/o vmware

My 8600gt gets about 1600-1800ppd


----------



## Jet

anbo369 said:


> say i got a build with a Phenom II X2 550 BE and a 512mb ati 4850 with 2gb ram. how many PPD would you estimate me to get? 100/200? (running both gpu and cpu client)
> 
> hopefully i will have it before the end of the year



As far as graphics cards, if you got a GTS 250, you'd probably get ~5000PPD.


----------



## Bodaggit23

G25r8cer said:


> Ati cards dont fold that well
> 
> It also depends if your folding the cpu under vmware or not
> 
> My 955be only get about 900ppd w/o vmware
> 
> My 8600gt gets about 1600-1800ppd



It's not that they don't fold so well, it's that the ATI cards are scored differently for their points.

I suppose you could use the VM folding for any CPU, but you'll only get bonus points for the big units if you have 8 cores.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> It's not that they don't fold so well, it's that the ATI cards are scored differently for their points.
> 
> I suppose you could use the VM folding for any CPU, but you'll only get bonus points for the big units if you have 8 cores.



The VM is also a whole lot easier to set up (at least in my experience).


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> It's not that they don't fold so well, it's that the ATI cards are scored differently for their points.



Hence they dont fold that well


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> It's not that they don't fold so well, it's that the ATI cards are scored differently for their points.



ATi's cards use the exact same projects that Nvidia uses...the code just isn't optimized for ATi's cards.


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> ATi's cards use the exact same projects that Nvidia uses...the code just isn't optimized for ATi's cards.



Either way they dont fold well 

What ati card would compare with my 8600gt (ppd) 

Just curious


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> Either way they dont fold well
> 
> What ati card would compare with my 8600gt (ppd)
> 
> Just curious



What PPD are you getting? The 4830 gets 2400PPD.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> The VM is also a whole lot easier to set up (at least in my experience).



Easier than the normal SMP client I suppose.


----------



## anbo369

What do you guys mean by VM?


----------



## aviation_man

anbo369 said:


> What do you guys mean by VM?




VM: Virtual Machine.
Follow the guide if you'd like to check it out - it's a great way to boost your PPD.

http://evga.tachedout.com/wiki/index.php?title=Guide_to_SMP_VMWare_folding


----------



## G25r8cer

Jet said:


> What PPD are you getting? The 4830 gets 2400PPD.



I get around 1800ppd on stock clock


----------



## aviation_man

Just made 8,000points!! Woot!


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> Just made 8,000points!! Woot!



Nice job! Lets keep it up everyone! 

300th place by Christmas Jet said. Lets do it!


----------



## anbo369

hopefully i will be able to help when i get my new/first build.... hope it works!


----------



## Drenlin

Finished my first WU today!

When do they update the stats?


----------



## anbo369

i think its something like every 24hrs.
Thats what evga says it is at least so it may be different


----------



## Bodaggit23

Drenlin said:


> Finished my first WU today!
> 
> When do they update the stats?





> The donor and team stats are updated every hour, although this can be delayed if there were a lot of work units to come back during that hour. We have been turning off web access to the stats database during stats updates (usually on the hour).



Woot! Another Folder! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jet

Finished my first Bigadv work unit, which bumped me back into the top 10!


----------



## G25r8cer

Just got 33k and put me at #10


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> Finished my first Bigadv work unit, which bumped me back into the top 10!



Nicely done. Looks like you're gonna knock me off top.  
I'm amazed at how many points you're getting just running your CPU. 
We might just break the 300 mark this year!



G25r8cer said:


> Just got 33k and put me at #10



Welcome to the top 10! :good:


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Nicely done. Looks like you're gonna knock me off top.
> I'm amazed at how many points you're getting just running your CPU.
> We might just break the 300 mark this year!



We well break 300 this year, and most likely by Christmas. Originally I thought it would be by the 18th, but not quite. 

It'll take me a while to catch up with you if I ever do


----------



## ScottALot

I'm near 85th 

I got like 3000 points cuz I left my computer on (completely on purpose  ) when I went to see Avatar. Avatar... GREAT movie! 3D was amazing.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> It'll take me a while to catch up with you if I ever do



I meant PPD average. You'll pass me soon enough in overall points too, if I keep losing big units like I have the past few weeks.

ANOTHER big unit, 54% this time, failed to resume after shutdown. Major bummer...


----------



## cudenver

Bodaggit23 said:


> I meant PPD average. You'll pass me soon enough in overall points too, if I keep losing big units like I have the past few weeks.
> 
> ANOTHER big unit, 54% this time, failed to resume after shutdown. Major bummer...


]

I have been having lots of trouble with the big adv client, In the beginning It was shutting down at about 13%, so I got some advice and upped the voltage, 
this has seemed to help, but now I need to complete 10 work units, before i can run the big adv flag, but i dont know what 10 units is, ( does it have to fold until 100%, sending work, and do this for 10  times, , 

but overall this folding thing is fun, I am not looking forward to the electric bill when it comes, I am running 24/7 now. 

just my rant,


----------



## Bodaggit23

cudenver said:


> ] i dont know what 10 units is



It is fun, and addicting!

To get 10 units done so you can get the bigadv bonus points, run this command until you have 10 units complete:

*./fah6 -smp 8*

This will run 1920 point units, and it should take 2-3 days to complete all 10 units. Let it run 11 or 12 just to be safe.

When you complete a unit, and it starts another, it will tell you how many units have been completed.


----------



## Jet

Congrats everyone! We're finally in the top 300....and quickly rising, thanks to our ramp up in November which is still holding out! Thanks to all those who have joined over the past few months and are keeping this train rolling. 

We're at 75k per day right now, but 100k is definitely possible--we just need another i7 user to step up .


----------



## Bodaggit23

299th place!! Woot! Nice job everyone!

Perspective: 
299th out of 6,000 teams listed!!
We're on page 3 of 60 pages of teams listed!!!

Can't wait to get my new RAM. Bummed I can't run the -bigadv units. 

My GPU's running strong though, and I reconfigured my VM client to run some 
1920 units with 3.8Gigs of my Dual Channel RAM for now.  

Puts me at about 14,000 ppd.


----------



## ScOuT

Congrats to everybody...this is a great team to be a part of! This team is small but has the ability to put out some points.  

I remember for months and months we were at about team rank 350 and would go up a few then back down a few, it almost did not move. It puts a smile on my face watching the points stack up and the team rank climb higher.

I think the month of November changed Folding for CF forever Your exactly right about that one Jet

Just remember...you may never see the effects of what we are doing but generations down the road will benifit from our computers doing research.

Fold for all of humanity


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Can't wait to get my new RAM. Bummed I can't run the -bigadv units.



I can't wait either--it's gonna be good.

Next Milestone--250th place--goal by June 1st, 2010.


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> I think the month of November changed Folding for CF forever Your exactly right about that one Jet
> 
> Just remember...you may never see the effects of what we are doing but generations down the road will benifit from our computers doing research.
> 
> Fold for all of humanity



Agree 

The month of Nov really helped us out

Lets keep up the good work guys

Anyone have a dedicated folding rig? Im going to build one with my x-mas money. Im setting a goal of atleast 8k ppd for my rig. Not much but, its going to be running 24/7 and im gonna keep a budget of $400


----------



## anbo369

how do you think a pentium 4 folding 24/7 would do?
(once i get my new computer)


----------



## Bodaggit23

anbo369 said:


> how do you think a pentium 4 folding 24/7 would do?
> (once i get my new computer)



Not sure, but it's worth a shot. Every bit helps.



anbo369 said:


> soz, for double post, firefox went gay and i thought it didn't post



You can Delete posts. Click "Edit", and you'll see a Delete option in the lower right corner. :good:


----------



## anbo369

Bodaggit23 said:


> You can Delete posts. Click "Edit", and you'll see a Delete option in the lower right corner. :good:



sweet thanks!


----------



## G25r8cer

40k and #9 on the top 20 list


----------



## Bodaggit23

My first million. 

Hyperthreading for Humanity. :good:


----------



## ScOuT

Sweet...congrats on breaking a huge milestone


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> My first million.
> 
> Hyperthreading for Humanity. :good:



Hey there!

Are you Bigadv folding again? I had wanted to catch up with you before you did, but I guess that's not going to happen .


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Are you Bigadv folding again? I had wanted to catch up with you before you did, but I guess that's not going to happen .



Indeed. 38% through my first bigadv unit since my new RAM.

Why, what's up?


----------

